# Has anyone gotten the latest iTouch?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't even know what to call it, is this 4th gen? Or 3rd gen? My daughter wants it for her birthday next week, and I was wondering what the reviews on it were saying. All the buzz I've seen has been focused on the phone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The current one is the 4th gen. I bought one two weeks ago to replace the 2nd gen I had. It's great except for the cameras, which are rubbish (less than 1 megapixel).

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I've read, the only "new" i'Touch in the latest release was a white one?  The 4th gen came out, what in 2010?

And while the camera (I've played with it) isn't great, I wouldn't call it rubbish. But I know the one in the iPhone is much better, so compared to that, maybe so. I'm kinda pleased with what I've been able to do with the i'Touch camera, but then I had low expectations.  

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy-

My spelling checker and browser just had a serious argument and threw away two paragraphs of my response, which I won’t bother to reproduce. The term rubbish may be a bit strong, but it reflects my feeling. I understand that Apple claims they could not put a higher-res camera in the iPod Touch because of the small thickness. I accept that, but would have bought it had it been thicker. It's a bit like the K3, a little too thin for comfort (to me).

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike--

I would never complain about having a better camera, LOL!  And don't much care how thin the i'Touch is...so we can probably agree that it would be better to have the same camera as on the iPhone!  That would definitely be my preference.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't realize how few upgrades this version had, it does seem the only thing new is the white version. Nevertheless, I think it will be great for my daughter. She previously had the 1st gen iTouch, and this will be a big upgrade for her. She really wants facetime to talk with her friends from school once they're home (fourth grade girls cant bear to be apart for too long), and iMessage to send texts to her grandmothers. I do wish the camera were better, but her pictures are mostly of her dolls and her dog anyway, lol.


----------

